# Next best Manistee Charter???



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have booked with Riverside and Captain Paul before out of that port and he is filled for every Morning in August. I want to take my boys out near the end of August to celebrate an upcoming wedding so I'm looking for the next best charter service to take them out of Manistee. Who do you guys recommend?

Thanks in advance


Mac


----------



## FR8DAWG (Jul 15, 2019)

I haven’t taken a Manistee charter, nor do I personally know this person, but Chris from DarkBlue charters does fishing reports every week on YouTube out of Manistee. The guy seems really nice and personable and really seems to know what he’s doing. Personally, if I were looking to book one in Manistee I’d give him a try. His YouTube channel is Tangled Tackle if you want to check him out beforehand.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

True Blue Charters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportsman98 (Dec 6, 2010)

Check out steelhead hunter as well.


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Steelhead Hunter fishes every day also and does it for a living, try him.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Steelhead hunter


----------



## broadhead100 (Jul 8, 2019)

buckwacker 48097 said:


> I have booked with Riverside and Captain Paul before out of that port and he is filled for every Morning in August. I want to take my boys out near the end of August to celebrate an upcoming wedding so I'm looking for the next best charter service to take them out of Manistee. Who do you guys recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Slipknot


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

Killing Time is a good one also.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Fishing Finnatics Charters

https://fishinfinnatics.com/


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I think that dude from tangled tackle is running his own charter now. He was on fish all last year.

Ooops just read all the replys and seen someone already mentioned him


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> I think that dude from tangled tackle is running his own charter now. He was on fish all last year.
> 
> Ooops just read all the replys and seen someone already mentioned him


I went on a batchelor party charter that he mated on to help a young captain out. Hell of a nice guy and he even let me run rods after we talked a while. As my first charter and owning my own boat he worked his but off and I'd go again. Was surprised as I didn't know what to expect going in. Very knowledgeable


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

Another vote for Steelhead Hunter, Lance knows his stuff.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

All good choices above but I have to give a shout out to friend, Captain Randy Bailey, Reel Bratt Sport fishing Charters. He will put you on fish and loves to teach people how to fish, especially youngsters with an interest in the sport. He will have your boys rigging and setting their own lines in no time if they have the enthusiasm to do so.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

You can try netminder charters. It’s Paul’s (Riverside) son in law. I think he goes out of onekema. Fishing with him 8/30 afternoon trip


----------

